# New Support Group in Norwich (UK)



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

I have just created a page for a new support group in Norwich. At first we will just meet up in a cafe and have a chat in a group to get more confidence in talking in groups of people and being in public places. Later on I may look into doing group CBT.

The page is at http://groupspaces.com/NorwichSocialAnxiety

I think you will have to sign up to the site (it's free) and then you can register with the group and RSVP to the next event (which is Sunday 10th March at 2pm)

Feel free to suggest places to meet or dates/times to meet.


----------



## AwkwardEd (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot view the group...


----------



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry about that. It was because the page was on 'secret' privacy mode. I have created a page on groupspaces.com instead now as I think some people won't like the idea that their friends on facebook may be able to see that they are part of a social anxiety group.

the page is http://groupspaces.com/NorwichSocialAnxiety


----------



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to cancel this event on the 10th as I am the only person attending so far, so conversation will be limited I expect lol.

But if people are interested please go to the groups page and register on it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I might have considered it but it's too far away from me as usual lol... It would be like a three hour train journey and about £40 off peak return, and that's with a rail card. :/


----------

